# Please Help 2003 Sentra



## kitt1993 (May 29, 2012)

Hello,

my friends 03 Sentra has code PO 720 Output Shaft Speed Sensor Circuit. Along with P1574 No DTC Definition Found See Service.

Has anybody had this problem? When shes driving and it gets above 40 mph, is when it acts up.

Does anyone know where this sensor is located and is it a relatively easy job to fix?

Its a 4 cylinder.


Thanks, Bryan


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0720 is for the revolution sensor malfunction detected...located at the back cover of the transmission on the left driveshaft side. Possible causes include a bad revolution sensor or an open or shorted harness or circuit. P1574 is for the ASCD speed sensor; possible causes include the CAN communitcation line is open or shorted, a bad combination meter, a bad TCM, a bad wheel sensor, or a bad ECM. Diagnosis will be difficult without a Consult II or similarly capable generic scantool.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

i'd start by replacing the speed sensor in the trans first. It's the cheapest fix. If that doesnt take care of it my guess would be cluster because i've seen both of them cause the problem.


----------

